
Meet the laptop you'll use in 2015 - drm237
http://www.computerworld.com.au/index.php/id;943721494;fp;16;fpid;1
======
kingnothing
This is a repost.

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=147559>

------
tlrobinson
Pssh we won't use laptops in 2015, we'll all have microprocessors embedded in
our brains!

